# HP Photosmart Scansoftware



## Wendigo (6. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich suche eine Scansoftware. Ich war mal der Meinung, dass es HP Solution Center ist, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts dazu. Die ursprüngliche CD ist leider nicht auffindbar. Ich hoffe, dass man mir helfen kann.


Drucker gehört der Photosmart C3100 Serie an.


----------



## püschi (6. Oktober 2010)

Viell. findest du hier was: HP Photosmart C3100 All-in-One Printer series- Download von Treibern und Software ? Produktnamen angeben - HP Business Support Center


Möglicherweise findest du auch hier was nützliches: Herunterladen, Installieren und Deinstallieren der HP Scanjet Scan-Software unter Microsoft® Windows XP - HP Kundendienst (Österreich - Deutsch)


----------

